# Another buried box



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ...........Check out the price.


That's what you're going to charge to fix it?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

what did you use to cut the baseboard? i want to get one of those fien tools. a sawzall tends to not work well


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rotozip :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Check out the price.


 
what do you mean by check out the price?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It is stamped 12¢ on the plate with that purple stamp ink from the 60's and 70's.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> It is stamped 12¢ on the plate with that purple stamp ink from the 60's and 70's.


oh. Now I see.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> It is stamped 12¢ on the plate with that purple stamp ink from the 60's and 70's.


You know that's a hardware store DIY special anyhow due to the knockout in the middle of the plate. I think it's been years since I've had a legitimate need for a 4-square blank with a knockout in it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You know that's a hardware store DIY special anyhow due to the knockout in the middle of the plate. I think it's been years since I've had a legitimate need for a 4-square blank with a knockout in it.


Really. My regular place has both with and without in stock in full boxes.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You know that's a hardware store DIY special anyhow due to the knockout in the middle of the plate. I think it's been years since I've had a legitimate need for a 4-square blank with a knockout in it.


I just used four (!!) octagon blanks with the k.o. on a job just the other day. That makes it four every ten years or so. :laughing:


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

i stock the square blanks with ko's. you never know when you need a 4" slab of metal with a 1/2" hole in it. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

maybe putting start buttons in 4 inch square boxes. or emergency stops for shunt trip breakers


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> maybe putting start buttons in 4 inch square boxes. or emergency stops for shunt trip breakers


 
Start/stop buttons and mushrooms usually use oil-tight KOs. They're 1-7/32" Half-inch KOs are only 7/8"


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Start/stop buttons and mushrooms usually use oil-tight KOs. They're 1-7/32" Half-inch KOs are only 7/8"


Welcome to 2009. :thumbsup: People have been favoring the 22mm pushbuttons for years now, which fit perfectly in a 1/2" knockout.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So, what was the problem? Tap gone bad? Never made right? What was it?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> So, what was the problem? Tap gone bad? Never made right? What was it?


A splice in the old cloth NM cable in that box.


----------

